# Funny Dog Pictures!



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Does anyone have any funny pictures of the their dogs.. if so post them up!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Cricket likes to wink at me









Pennywise stole my glasses.


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

I love the one with the glasses... Its classic!


----------



## fostermom (Jul 4, 2008)

We foster for a rescue. Here is my golden in a "puppy sandwich"


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Is that actually 3 dogs in the first picture? :smile:


----------



## fostermom (Jul 4, 2008)

GreenDog said:


> Is that actually 3 dogs in the first picture? :smile:


Yes. He isn't squishing the puppy, it is under his ear. He adores when we have foster puppies in the house. LOL.

Here is a better angle:


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

What a great picture.


----------



## Kalina174 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Simle!*

Daddy and his baby have the same expression...lol. And there is Jass being cuddly. lol


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

When Abby was a puppy she liked to sleep with her head in my husbands stinky shoes.


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

This looks like one of my JRT's but usually he is looking for a tennis ball he shoved in my shoe.


----------

